# Homeowner Wiring Special



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

Today we had a service call because a light wasn't working and the homeowner didn't feel comfortable doing the work. He told us he wired it a few weeks ago...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

At least he was honest and didn't blame his helper! 




(like some guys on this forum)


----------



## Calebxx12 (Oct 11, 2010)

It was complete with a 1 inch drywall screw into the stud and no wire nut on the neutrals haha


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

yep............and its gets a whole lot worst....I remember years ago doing a trouble shoot....neutral was hot....120 hot...that's odd..so I pull apart a few more devices....wtf....homeowner rewired the whole house...looks me in the eye and says "yeah white is hot, you know like the sun right??" :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

First clue it's a hack job: Used Leviton switch. :whistling2:


----------



## robmac85 (Nov 20, 2013)

If it looks that bad in the box, I hate to see what he's got burried in the walls!


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Calebxx12 said:


> Today we had a service call because a light wasn't working and the homeowner didn't feel comfortable doing the work. He told us he wired it a few weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 31417


So replace the Carlon blue with an Allied. What else is wrong!!


----------



## kharasym (Jul 3, 2011)

I think I threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

Ive been trying to wire an addition for a guy this past week. He started it back when 12/2 nm was white, thats what he ran. Every 3 way has a 3 wire ran to the first light from the switches instead of switch to switch. He already installed all his outlets before drywall and without pigtails and wants 7 circuits all 20amp for a living room and small basement room. This is the reason you need a license to do our work.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's not often i stop, leave something open & de-energized to show a customer out here in the land code forgot

But i did it yesterday 


Always goes over like a f*rt in church.....


~CS~


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

On resi jobs, I always have to remind myself to not say anything out loud as the mess I'm trying to fix has usually been done by the guy upstairs.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....I love it when I look em square in the eye and ask "who did this" and they say " why I did !, its OK isn't it?"......:laughing:.....ah, well we will clean it up a bit...and you know make it code compliant and safe and correct other than that yeah...................:whistling2:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

480sparky said:


> First clue it's a hack job: Used Leviton switch. :whistling2:


I actually prefer leviton to p&s. Call me hack or whatever. Lol their slim gfci's are
nice :thumbsup:


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

sparky402 said:


> Ive been trying to wire an addition for a guy this past week. He started it back when 12/2 nm was white, thats what he ran. Every 3 way has a 3 wire ran to the first light from the switches instead of switch to switch. He already installed all his outlets before drywall and without pigtails and wants 7 circuits all 20amp for a living room and small basement room. This is the reason you need a license to do our work.






Looks like a " Grow Room Operation " .




Pete


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

sparky402 said:


> Ive been trying to wire an addition for a guy this past week. He started it back when 12/2 nm was white, thats what he ran. Every 3 way has a 3 wire ran to the first light from the switches instead of switch to switch. He already installed all his outlets before drywall and *without pigtails* and wants 7 circuits all 20amp for a living room and small basement room. This is the reason you need a license to do our work.


*WITHOUT PIGTAILS??* I hope they have a fire extinguisher and good smoke detectors. Thats _almost_ as bad as SEU. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Goldagain said:


> WITHOUT PIGTAILS?? I hope they have a fire extinguisher and good smoke detectors. Thats almost as bad as SEU. :laughing:


The good thing about pigtails is they act just like a fuse. 
Just use wire that's 2 sizes smaller then the OCPD.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> At least he was honest and didn't blame his helper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or the handyman..:laughing:


----------

